
Advice From Founders Who Bootstrapped Their Way to Success - KeepTalking
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/01/advice-from-founders-who-bootstrapped-their-way-to-success-2/
======
mark_l_watson
It makes sense to only go looking for VC funds _after_ you have something
going, technically and showing some profit.

I have a friend who has had a pretty good business idea for a long time, but
all he does is plan, plan, and some more planning. He needs some do, doing,
and done :-)

------
avk
This was my favorite bit:

"Every time I drive by Sand Hill Road, I see clumps of “fresh fish”, shuffling
from pitch to pitch, who equate raising VC with having a successful company.
Look, this is hard; if you’re really building something of value, it’s going
to be hard, and you have to be prepared to endure a lot. The finish line is
liquidity for your shareholders, investors, and employees, not a VC raise."

------
edukatr
Excellent!! I believe in building a company with my own sweat and blood. And
build something that people want to use and be thrilled at its use.

